# Switch Tuner Button



## Leko (Oct 22, 2003)

hey, i was thinking it'd be really cool if there was a button on the remote for the DT to switch the tuner. I find it kinda annoying to have to go through the info banner to select the other tuner. or maybe even a software upgrade to allow the window button to be assigned to do this.

just a thought.


----------



## maharg18 (Dec 4, 2002)

On the Directivos you can hit the live tv button and it will switch tuners. I'd be willing to bet the DT is the same.


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

Or the down arrow.


phox


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

maharg18 said:


> On the Directivos you can hit the live tv button and it will switch tuners. I'd be willing to bet the DT is the same.


And you'd win the bet.

Pressing LiveTV while in LiveTV switches the tuners on the S2DT.


----------

